

Entrepreneurs blow their exit opportunity 75% of the time - basilpeters
http://www.exits.com/blog/only-25-percent-of-saleable-companies-exit/?Hackernews

======
basilpeters
I think this is depressing - anyone disagree that companies blow their
opportunity to sell about 75% of the time?

